# "Aussie Rope Winch"?



## Sigman (Mar 7, 2004)

*\"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Anyone ever use and/or know of a good place to get a good price on an *<font color="blue">"Aussie Rope Winch"*</font>.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

sounds like a scam to me. but ya never know


----------



## jhereg (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Doesn't look like a scam to me. I looked at it and traced the routes of the cables. Looks like a valid winch to me. Might be a little rough on rope if you used it all of the time, but for occasional/emergency use it looks like a nice item to have.


----------



## McGizmo (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

It's a simple and clever idea. A good set of block and tackle can acomplish the same job with better efficiency but certainly a heavier/bulkier package to transport.


----------



## Sigman (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

I actually saw it demonstrated yesterday at at a gun show. He was down to his last set that inlcuded the large and small "hitchies". I walked away and now regret it...I've got his number and he's getting more. I was just wondering if they were available anywhere else for a good price. The fellow only wanted $35 and they go for $40 a set. I was hesitant at the time but now realize that these could really come in handy!

He had it hooked to an ammo box with 65lbs inside. With just the rope over a pipe it was pretty hard to pull it up with just one arm. He went through the different configurations (getting easier and easier each time of course) until I could lift the ammo can by pulling the rope with only 2 fingers!!

These could come in handy for so many tasks for me here in Alaska...I think he said the large set could lift 3000 lbs...it's like having a 6 wheel block & tackle. That'll winch a moose (or a deer or an ATV or an...limited to your imagination). Oh, and what happens when you let go of the rope if using a block & tackle...the load comes crashing down. With these, the rope locks on itself/to the "hitchie" and you merely release it slowly by pulling the rope...

Certainly not a scam! I'm the first one to be skeptical of items like this, but the demo was real - I was the guy pulling on the rope! I HAVE to have these in my tool box, and possibly will order some sets for work!


----------



## Avix (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

now that looks like just the thing I have been looking for for my Forester! small and easy to use. anyone who has driven North Idaho deer trails, er, roads in winter knows the use of something to pull you out when you hit the berm across the road left by the plowing crew during a white out, or the spots where the highway turns back into mud.

thanks for the link Sigman.


----------



## Bravo25 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Actually you can do the same thing with a series of trucker knots in a rope, and there is less damage from not using metal with sharp angles.


----------



## Brock (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

I was going to say it looks like a fancy way of doing truckers hitches. We use them all the time to do tiedowns in theatre, but just use knots and do it by hand. It does work quite well.


----------



## _mike_ (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Bravo25 and Brock,

I was kind of thinking what you guys are too. 

Mike


----------



## Avix (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

truckers hitches... ok, thats a new one on me. any site have an explanation for how to do these?


----------



## Aluminum Junkie (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

If you look through this site, you find it, and reams of other useful info.
http://www.realknots.com/knots/faqknot.htm
http://www.earlham.edu/~peters/knotlink.htm#general


----------



## Sigman (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Certainly appreciate those links! (I'm still looking for these Aussie Rope Winches though - BTW, there were no rough edges as the metal was formed so the rope fit & moved smoothly.)


----------



## Aluminum Junkie (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Hey Rick, I still ordered a set of these, but it is always nice to have a few rope tricks up you're sleeve! I think the trucker's hitch is great to secure a load, but these look like they will give a person some real leverage with no moving parts. KISS = keep it simple stupid! it works for me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Josey (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Sigman: Just Google "Aussie rope winch" and you will go to the site to order one. They're $40.


----------



## Sigman (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Yeah, they don't cost "that much" but I was trying to "pinch a penny"...and actually considering selling them at some trade shows around town. I realize that $40 is MSRP...but I'm looking for "The Deal"!


----------



## shankus (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Group buy!


----------



## Avix (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

thanks for those links AJ...

group buy. there is an idea


----------



## StanTeate (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Anyone know where to get one of these?

StanTeate


----------



## Sigman (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Stan, PM & email sent...


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Watch out guys. I did a Google search and the first result, aussie-rope-winch dot zk dot cieszyn dot pl/ kindly downloaded a trojan virus for me. My firewall blocked it, but yours may not!


----------



## Mike Painter (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sigman said:*
Anyone ever use and/or know of a good place to get a good price on an "Aussie Rope Winch"? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I can't see this page and google reports it as a suspended account.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Well Mike, it certainly appears to be "gone". My original post was over a year ago (3/07/04) - so who knows what's happened to those folks?!

I did pick up a set from a fellow up here in Alaska. I was hesitant to post the his info, but duh...it's on a flyer that I got from him. I'm not sure if he's selling them still or not. I left a phone message and an email for him. 

If he's not selling them, then maybe he can give us some information as to where they can be purchased.

I've not used mine yet, but they are in the truck and "ready to go" as an "in case/emergency" tool. I saw an engine block lifted by pulling the rope with one hand using a set of these! I think a set is worth having on hand!

Here's the info I have on him:

Roger Anderson
Anderson Products Company
P.O. Box 352
Talkeetna, AK 99676

Phone: 907-863-2561
email: [email protected]


----------



## Sigman (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Just spoke with Roger on the phone, he's out in the bush at his cabin and won't be to town for a few weeks. He's also planning on being at the Alaska State Fair...so if I "need" to hook up with him??

HOWEVER - *<font color="blue">GOOD</font>* News, *<font color="green">BETTER</font>* News (perhaps for those in the Lower 48 States), *<font color="orange">BAD</font>* News, & *<font color="red">WORST*</font> News...

*<font color="blue">GOOD</font>* News:
Roger recently got a website setup and is selling the Aussie Rope Winch (HitchMaster) as well as his ClampTite tool. I "HAD" to buy one of those also - makes a GREAT clamp on almost anything. Stainless steel wire is best, but it will work with standard steel.

BOTH of these tools make for GREAT emergency items to pack up. They are so small but really perform! I'm typically skeptical of products - but I indeed believe in these! I should sell them!

His website: www.akcooltools.com

*<font color="green">BETTER*</font> News:
Found a fellow in Virginia that sells the Rope Winch as well (don't know how current the info is):

Chuck Anglier
9312 Gibson Dr
SUTHERLAND, VA 23885
Tel: 800-237-4752 or 804-733-4361

*<font color="orange">BAD*</font> News:
The price has gone up - but I still BELIEVE in the product and would buy it if I didn't already have a set!

*<font color="red">WORST*</font> News:
I've not been able to find them ANYWHERE else. It _really_ helps if you can see these tools in a live demo! They need a video clip or tape!! If you are skeptical - the live demo will convince you! I'm telling you I SAW THE FELLOW LIFT AN ENGINE BLOCK WITH ONE ARM!!!


----------



## drizzle (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Looks like a great emergency winch.

But from the picture of the Hitchmaster I don't see any working of the metal hooks to let the rope slide smoothly. It looks like with regular use it would fray a rope pretty quickly. I think there is room here for someone to build a better mousetrap.


----------



## StanTeate (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Thanks sigman. I sent an email to Roger in Alaska but no reply. Just wanted to thank you for going the extra mile looking this up! Appreciate it.

StanTeate


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

It looks to me like the only bits that would wear the rope are the hooks at the bottom, and where the rope pulls over itself (if that rubs at all). All that needs to be done to improve the hooks is to make them smoother. Maybe a little sleeve could be welded on there to make it nice and smooth, but it would need to be at an angle or bent a little to prevent the rope slipping off.

I suspect though that there needs to be a bit of friction at those points in order for the thing to work as a winch. Otherwise, it would be too difficult to hold the rope while feeding the slack back for making another pull. I hope that makes sense.

It looks like, if I am right, this is indeed a great emergency winch, but there may not be much of a way to make it easier on the rope without taking away much of its effectiveness.

Somebody prove me wrong, please! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Mike Painter (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

[ QUOTE ]
*bindibadgi said:*

It looks like, if I am right, this is indeed a great emergency winch, but there may not be much of a way to make it easier on the rope without taking away much of its effectiveness.

Somebody prove me wrong, please! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

It looks like the parts where the rope moves are rounded and smooth. The area where the rope crosses would be the main wear point but that would be distributed over a large area.

Rope is sheap (it's also Cheap)and if it solved an emergency problem who cares what damage is done?


----------



## drizzle (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

[ QUOTE ]
*bindibadgi said:*
It looks like, if I am right, this is indeed a great emergency winch, but there may not be much of a way to make it easier on the rope without taking away much of its effectiveness.

Somebody prove me wrong, please! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

As was said above, this works like a block and tackle but without all the weight and bulk to have to store. And like a block and tackle you want it to have as little friction as possible. I understand what you are saying about having some friction to make it easier to repostion your hands but in this case you don't want that because that same friction works against you when you are pulling.

BTW, I'm going to buy at least one of these to keep in the car for emergencies.

I also want to thank Sigman for doing the legwork on this. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Sigman (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

If you could hold one in your hand, you would see that where the rope "slides" with contact to the metal...it's very smooth. 

I mentioned the possibility of a "little" group buy - but he didn't address any discount. I sent him another email. He's only about 100 miles up the road from me.

I spoke of the CPF, and sent him a link to this thread. With the new "Flat Rate" boxes at the Post Office...Hmmmm, I may even be willing to drive up there if we had a few folks who were interested. My truck's a gas hog so, it would have to be a "family trip/picnic" or something. 

Who knows, it may not pan out - but it's worth asking. His ClampTite and Rope Winch are really nice "possibles kit" tools!


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

I found a guy in Australia who sells a "hitchmaster" product. I believe it is the same thing and I phoned him to request some information. Apparently he is sending me some info, so we'll see. It will be interesting to compare prices.

Please don't take any of my posts as a bash on the product; I believe they are excellent (never having seen one in the flesh), and I hope to get myself a set of these. I simply wanted to nut out some of the possible problems that I saw.

And yes, thanks to Sigman for all his detective work. I'm not going to steal his thunder, I think that the Aussie price, plus shipping, will be higher than what you guys can get. Let's see what we find out.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

The only "thunder" we wish for is a "discount" for the CPF members!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

I'm "wanting" to say that I had emailed a fellow in Australia a year ago and perhaps is the one who put me in touch with the fellow in Virgina who put me in touch with the fellow in Alaska...

I said, he said, they said...know what I mean! It was a year ago and this thread just recently resurfaced. Still having the flyer from the set that I bought actually made the "detective work" non-existent.

Looking forward to your info!


----------



## StanTeate (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

I used the link above and ordered the rope winch and the Clamptite. They came in today along with instructions. Thanks for doing the research Sigman. Haven't tried it out yet, but if it works as prescribed, could get you out of a tight spot in a pinch.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Please let us know your thoughts on them when you get a chance to check them out. I agree exactly, in a pinch they could certainly get you out of a "situation" and they don't take up any space!


----------



## Reaper (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

I emailed the gentleman up in Alaska and he mentioned that using a good quality rope, he had no trouble doing at least 4-5 shows demonstrating his winch before replacing the rope. Unfortunately he didn't say how many times he demonstrates the winch at each show nor what the weight of the load is. In an emergency where I needed a winch to pull or lift something, I'm not going to worry about rope life. He also mentioned that using a silicone spray on the rope will lessen the friction and extend it's life. I'm now deciding on whether to get the small or large size hitch set.


----------



## JimH (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

When in doubt, follow the CPF motto - buy both. Infact if you buy the kit, you get a carry case, rope, and U pulley in addition to one pair of each size for the same cost as buying just one pair of each.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Then again, wouldn't one be able to do any task with just the larger set? 

BTW, I did buy the "kit" - so I have them both.

Watching him at a couple shows, he's demonstrating this thing ALL DAY long! I would probably be shocked as to how much use that rope gets in a day! As you say though, in a "pinch" - who's worried about rope life - other than you of course want it to perform for you in that situation!


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

What's the U pulley for?


----------



## Reaper (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

Yes, I'm thinking about just getting the large set that will handle just about everything (within reason). I always have a block and tackle plus a come-along in my truck that takes up alot of room. This rope winch would go along way to ease up space if it works well. Besides, if I'm not buying any lights right now, I might as well buy this. I would like to read any type of reviews to sway me one way ot the other though.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

[ QUOTE ]
*bindibadgi said:*What's the U pulley for? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Good question - looking at their documents, it doesn't really specify. Seems to me (trying to remember the demo), Roger had the U-pulley secured at the top of a pipe frame that he had built for the demo. Say you're out in the field and you have to anchor the ARW to something. Instead of a rough branch or tree, one could secure the U-pulley to that object. Depending how you worked it in, it could function as another pulley as well as prevent wear and tear on your rope.

I'm sure Roger or Rich have a "real answer" though - I wish he'd stop by here and straighten us out! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I just sent them an email.


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: \"Aussie Rope Winch\"?*

OK I got the leaflet in the post. The guy is in Murrumburrah, NSW, Australia and he is selling a "kit" for AU$60 (~US$46) including postage to anywhere inside Australia. The kit includes one pair each of the large and small tools, with a carrying pouch. The AKcooltools site is selling the same kit for US$45 plus US$10.95 P&H (USPS).

It's hard to say, but I suspect it's better for those in the US to go with AKcooltools (or if anybody finds a better deal), and those in Australia to go with the guy I found.

Since he has his business name and number published, I think it's safe to put it here:

Peter Newman Sales
Ph: (02) 6386 3667 inside Australia

I don't know about group buys yet. We'll see.


----------

